# Sisal or Manila rope safe for tanks?



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Picked up a roll of sisal rope today. Was gonna check with you guys about it, make sure its nontoxic. I was gonna throw pieces id use on the oven anyway. But i read theres an oil of some sort that companies use when they make it?

Twisted sisal rope made by blue hawk

Thanks


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

You have to be careful with sisal rope and any other type of rope for that matter. If you bought it at a store like home depot, then don't put it in the viv at all. It'll most likely have nasty chemicals. I'm not sure about whether you can put it in a viv (I haven't looked into it), but there are ropes made without chemicals (including sisal) that are sold as parrot safe. I have an African Grey and have to be real careful with toys I give him. No chemicals for him! Everything has to be more natural.

Hopefully someone will be able to provide more insight into this though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

XxExoticPsychExX said:


> You have to be careful with sisal rope and any other type of rope for that matter. If you bought it at a store like home depot, then don't put it in the viv at all. It'll most likely have nasty chemicals. I'm not sure about whether you can put it in a viv (I haven't looked into it), but there are ropes made without chemicals (including sisal) that are sold as parrot safe. I have an African Grey and have to be real careful with toys I give him. No chemicals for him! Everything has to be more natural.
> 
> Hopefully someone will be able to provide more insight into this though.


The whole thing about "toxic" sisal rope is interesting. I spent about an hour digging into it last night on the internet... I was unable to find an actual report that the lubricant was toxic, virtually all of the discussion was word of mouth and based on the fact that "it smelled bad" or smelled like "chemicals" or "petroleum"... The whole thing is passed around exactly like a urban folk lore story. 

By digging into the manufacturing process for sisal rope (agave fibers), it appears that some form of oil/lubricant is required for all sisal rope production. The main difference is that the sisal rope purchased at a place like home depot, probably has a higher lubricant level in it, since that makes the fibers bind together better, which allows the for less fibers per unit length of rope. 

This means that we really can't be sure of the safety of plain sisal rope regardless of the claims that it was made "without" toxic chemicals. They could simply have used less or even an alternate lubricant(and not all petroleum products have odors or are toxic in small to medium amounts (vaseline or petroleum jelly is one example) or even soaked the resulting fiber in a degreaser and let it off gas..... 

I do know that sisal from big box stores (and elsewhere) are used in the manufacture of root structures (using the "flevapole method) but in those cases the fibers are coated and sealed. 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Im playing it safe and taking it back. Ill go to petsmart and fine something the same for birds.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I went to petsmart and couldnt really find what I wanted. I decided to go to HD. I found some manila rope on a wheel that had no smell and have a guy cut off 4ft of it. They also had polyester nylon, I didn't know if that was safe or not so I went with the manila.

Suggested curing options?


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

Ed, you're right on. Parrots will chew on anything so I have to make sure that what may go into his mouth isn't going to harm him. I haven't found any scientific evidence supporting or negating the claims (nor have I looked too into it), but I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

Yeah, you're probably not going to find just rope at a major pet store. I get mine from stores that focus on bird products such as toy making supplies (online that is. I haven't found one in my area) or some vendors at bird shows will have some. Still be careful with the manilla rope you purchased. It may say 100% manilla, but that may not mean that they didn't treat it with something. You could always call the company and find out.

This may sound stupid, but what do you mean by curing it? Do you mean disinfecting it? I haven't used manila rope myself, so I wouldn't be able to advise you in this area. From what I've read about it, it'll shrink in water (when placed in it for the first time. I'm not sure about subsequent soakings or what not), may be prone to rot and mildew if stored in a wet environment and can deteriorate if exposed to chemicals. I've read that from websites selling the product, but haven't found out what chemicals would cause it to deteriorate. However, it's suppose to do well in salt water. Go figure.

Maybe bake it first and then soak it in water so it shrinks before placing it in the viv and having it shrink in there. ??


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hm, thanks for the info Kelly. Would using nylon or polyester rope cause any problems? It's not the shrinkage that worries me. I just want to find a rope that I can cure with confidence. And by cure I mean something like putting it in water or a solution and getting rid of the potentially harmful chemicals the manufacturers used. If I don't need to though with a nylon/ polyester rope then my worries will be over and Ill just pick up a bundle of that.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh it's almost the same story for polyester! I'm not sure about nylon, but some polyester ropes, more specifically the ones made with a core, will have a coating between the outside of the core and the inside of the outer layer to help with cohesiveness and to keep the core from bunching. I don't know what that coating is specifically, however (I'm guessing it would be the same for nylon rope if it too contains an inner core). It would be best to find a polyester rope that doesn't contain an inner core. I use what is called poly-rope, which is made from polyester, but doesn't contain an inner core and is not the best to make knots with.

As for cleaning it, I just use a mild soap detergent (what you use to clean the dishes with), scrub like I'm washing dishes and let it air dry. I've read some conflicting info on what is ok to use to clean it. For example, some individuals say to use a bleach solution, others say never to use bleach because it will deteriorate/weaken the fibers. Same for alkalis and acids. Most of this information I found on maritime and boating websites.

*I should also add that my parrot has chewed the crap out of the poly rope and has had no bad side effects. He's 15 years old and healthy!


----------

